# Help in Identifying a Military plane debris.



## Milkcup1986 (Mar 29, 2021)

Hi I found these damaged parts whilst metal detecting and I think they could be from a crashed British aircraft maybe a Spitfire. I'm hoping that someone can please confirm this for me and positively identify what type of plane they are from.

Regards Danny Jones


----------



## daveT (Apr 25, 2021)

Sorry, but you will need to find part with numbers on it.


----------



## elliott1940 (Aug 7, 2021)

Hi Danny, I think I can just make out a Spitfire part number on one of your bits


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 7, 2021)

Where were these found roughly ? That may help pin things down as well if there were nearby bases or if the Spitfire had nor real business in or was ever based in the area . Your avatar gives no general location.


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 29, 2021)

What is that part number on the fourth photo?

Please draw that inspection stamp under the left rivet.


----------



## Milkcup1986 (Oct 30, 2022)

An update on Spitfire Mark 11b P8725.
I have been researching for military aircrafts that crashed in Henley on Thames during WW2. I now know that the parts I found metal detecting came from a Mark 11b Spitfire belongings to The Polish 302 squadron. Sadly the brave pilot 27 year old Slywester Jezry Godlewski was killed in the crash. I have attached a copy of an article that was in my local newspaper. I am trying to contact Sylwesters family in the hope of meeting them and taken them the crash site and also to the Cemetery where he is buried. Nothing more than he deserves. A Hero.. Detectorist searches for family of wartime pilot

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 30, 2022)

Yes, it is military plane debris


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 30, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> What is that part number on the fourth photo?
> 
> Please draw that inspection stamp under the left rivet.



Part number looks like 30008 ?? which makes it a part designed for the mainplanes (wings) on the Spitfire Mk I. It may well be a part used on all variants

The inspection stamp looks like it is 6S something which means it was a Southampton built part.


----------



## Milkcup1986 (Oct 31, 2022)

Thank you.


----------

